# AI and fast computer



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

> For years, nanotechnology has held out the hope of molecular-scale contraptions that can manufacture custom-made drugs or revolutionize the way computer chips work.
> 
> Now researchers in Japan say they have taken a big step toward that nano goal by creating the first molecular machine that can do parallel processing.
> 
> ...


 I don't think we can make a human brain because the medical people don't understand how the brain works.

Thats brake it down.A computer does 3 thinks input,processes and output.A human brain same thing.But a computer needs software to tell it how to do any thing.

A human walking in a hot or cold room can feel and the computer will need software to tell it that it is hot or cold .

Computers don't feel,think,have emotion,aware of one self or say the problem could be x or y.



Some computers need storage other do not.Humans need storage and human can tell you way more data than a computer.A computer need some input device to pick up cold or hot than processes and ouput the data on the screen or print out so on.Human can tell you that in way more data.

AI or brain like computers are not the future .Just entertainment.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Traditional "von Neumann" machines will never be able to act like the human mind, but people like Jeff Hawkins (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Hawkins) are attempting to create computers that learn in a different way, observing actions and recognizing patterns. The large difference is that computers currently are narrow minded, they can only do what they are told, while humans can image new things and create new ways of doing things. Humans can not necessarily tell you more than a computer, they can learn much more easily, but are not very accurate and can not easily remember things. Computers can store anything given and never make mistakes that afre not told to them. After saying all this, however, I have to agree that computers will never truly be able to "think."


----------

